# Rollor Pigeons colors?



## johni_x (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi I just want to know what is the colors of these pigeons?
These are not my birds, I just want to know what color they are.


----------



## johni_x (Oct 20, 2010)

Anyone that can help?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I'm just an old racing pigeon guy and that would be a silver, but I would be wrong you should post this in the General Discussion. Some one will be along and tell you what it really is.
Dave


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

this color is yellow bar


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

yellow bar


----------



## johni_x (Oct 20, 2010)

If I breed a pair of these together would I get the same colors out of them?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I said I would be wrong, the only thing I see yellow is the band.
Dave


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

It would depend on the colors of the parent birds. You would have a good chance of getting that color though.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

some call them yellew bars some call them cream bars or even lemon bar most likey if breed the will give you same color but than itdepends on their gentics what color are their parents n stuff like a had a pair of red bars and the gave me silvers and reds


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

you do need to know the parents cause you could have red bars maybe even blue bars or silver. if the parents are the same then you might.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

ya but evetuly they should throw the same color man colors in breeding man youll need books and books to explan factors and exciptions the diffrence in breeds man it weird lol


----------



## johni_x (Oct 20, 2010)

ok thanks for everyones help..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yellow bar, which is the dilute form of ash-red bar. Some people do call them cream bars, which is fine, but lemon bar would be wrong because lemon is extreme dilute (and your birds aren't).
If your cockbird has any blue flecks/spots on him, usually found in the tail and/or wings, then he is carrying blue. In that case, you would get silver (dilute blue) hens and more yellows of both colors. From the picture, I don't see anything, so I will assume for now that he is pure ash-red. In that case, all your babies will look like mom and dad. Either way, all their kids will be dilutes.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

M


MaryOfExeter said:


> Yellow bar, which is the dilute form of ash-red bar. Some people do call them cream bars, which is fine, but lemon bar would be wrong because lemon is extreme dilute (and your birds aren't).
> If your cockbird has any blue flecks/spots on him, usually found in the tail and/or wings, then he is carrying blue. In that case, you would get silver (dilute blue) hens and more yellows of both colors. From the picture, I don't see anything, so I will assume for now that he is pure ash-red. In that case, all your babies will look like mom and dad. Either way, all their kids will be dilutes.


 Mary your knowledge on genetics is great!


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

your 17 years old but seems like you got 17 years of experience with genetics and birds. your awesome and helpful


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yah bro it just i dont kno all the color names in english sence alll my pigeon buddies are arabic


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Yellow or cream bar, 100%.


----------



## johni_x (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone.. Ok I know that colors don't have anything to do with performance, but have you guys seen good yellow/creme bar rollers? I usually see black and brown with white flights etc that rolls best.


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

i've seen some but never seen them in the air. every bird is good just depends where it came from or who it came from or who the parents where. i usually like the white ones but those are the ones the hawks try to get so i dont breed white.


----------



## johni_x (Oct 20, 2010)

yea.. I've bought roller pigeons from a few people around here and they swear the birds can roll, but I've only seen about 3 birds roll. So I want to get something that rolls..


----------

